# Vizio: VO370M...Will not turn on.



## Rogerb10 (Dec 31, 2009)

On the power supply board at plug CN201 I have the 5 volts but no 12 volts.
Appreciate any help.
Logo light on front is orange.
Roger


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Rogerb10


The power mosfet on the power supply is fried or you got burned out diodes.


----------

